# Questions about PayPal(using Credit Card)



## James Z (Oct 12, 2002)

I just finished an ebay auction(selling) and the guy pays me through Paypal but using his credit card.It gets posted to my PayPal account and I then transfered it to my Bank account.Seems all good, but can he now cancel his credit card payment to stop payment to PayPal?My funds are still pending in clearing to my Bank account and I'm leary of sending the item out till I know the funds have been cleared from my PayPal to my Bank account.Anyone had any experience with this(someone paying through credit card)on PayPal especially since it's a large amount sent.

Thanks James


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Ive sold about 60 items onn ebay using paypal
Never had a problem with Paypal or a reversed sale
There is seller protection built into Paypal too


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

There is always a pending when you do a transfer to your Bank, about 3-4 days usually.
I have never had a problem either.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

1. wait until the money actually "hits" your bank account
2. the seller can use the power of his credit card to reverse the payment


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Even after your money hits the bank, the buyer can still do a charge back at anytime. That's just the way it goes when you accept credit card payments on eBay.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> 1. wait until the money actually "hits" your bank account
> 2. the seller can use the power of his credit card to reverse the payment



the seller can use the power of his OR HER!!


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

James Z said:


> I just finished an ebay auction(selling) and the guy pays me through Paypal but using his credit card.It gets posted to my PayPal account and I then transfered it to my Bank account.Seems all good, but can he now cancel his credit card payment to stop payment to PayPal?My funds are still pending in clearing to my Bank account and I'm leary of sending the item out till I know the funds have been cleared from my PayPal to my Bank account.Anyone had any experience with this(someone paying through credit card)on PayPal especially since it's a large amount sent.
> 
> Thanks James


I would wait at least a week after the fund actually get deposited into your account to ship. That way if it is a stolen CC there would be time for the CC to notice something weird was going on.You don't want to ship the item only to recieve an email from PayPal saying the CC was stolen and you have to pay the money back like I did.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Firstly you have to check out the buyers feedback, 0 or negative forget em
Accept credit card payments from verified users only
If you take the above into account you should not have a problem, provided you send exactly what you advertised.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

JPL said:


> Firstly you have to check out the buyers feedback, 0 or negative forget em
> Accept credit card payments from verified users only
> If you take the above into account you should not have a problem, provided you send exactly what you advertised.


Of course, that approach means no one new will ever get to buy anything on ebay...


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

RevMatt said:


> Of course, that approach means no one new will ever get to buy anything on ebay...


Not from me anyway  unless it's a small item, then I don't care, but for expensive items I take precautions. Thats all I was trying to say.


----------

